# TTRS 8S Front discs recommendations



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

So my front disc and pads need replacing soon, just looking for recommendation. Car is mainly road use, with some spirited drives! I've seen these Reylands, anyone have an experience with them, will oem be okay?

https://clptuning.co.uk/product/reyland ... audi-ttrs/

Open to suggestions!

Thanks all!


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Zaz123 said:


> So my front disc and pads need replacing soon, just looking for recommendation. Car is mainly road use, with some spirited drives! I've seen these Reylands, anyone have an experience with them


I've got the 380mm floating disc kit from Reyland motorsport http://www.reyland.co.uk/audi-front/ . Fit fine, easy install, well engineered and considerably lighter than OEM standard parts. Matching rears available too. Nice bit of kit.


----------



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

chelspeed said:


> Zaz123 said:
> 
> 
> > So my front disc and pads need replacing soon, just looking for recommendation. Car is mainly road use, with some spirited drives! I've seen these Reylands, anyone have an experience with them
> ...


How do they compare to oem? worth the upgrade?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Zaz123 said:


> How do they compare to oem? worth the upgrade?


They're only 5mm bigger radius so negligibly bigger, they use the same pads and calipers. So I wasn't really expecting the braking to be any different and it isn't.

But it's a nicely put together kit which as an engineer I appreciate. I like the look of the black anodised aluminium bell, no rusty hubs with them. It's lighter which I know is theoretically better, I like knowing that even if I can't feel a difference.

The big benefit is when you get to the end of life of the discs. You unbolt the discs from the bells and just change the discs instead of the whole OEM disc and bell assembly. Disc price is about half the OEM price by all accounts.

So worth it for me.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I've used the 370mm on my old Mk2, they took some abuse with Carbotech pads. The 380mm have direction vanes for cooling so will only do better, I know some folks have tracked these successfully on the 8S. I have the full front/rear set with ready to go on, fronts look simple and rears need a slight mod on the caliper carrier.

As said above - other plus vs OEM is reduced weight and much cheaper renewal.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

chelspeed said:


> Zaz123 said:
> 
> 
> > How do they compare to oem? worth the upgrade?
> ...


Any idea how much lighter than OEM?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

tt3600 said:


> Any idea how much lighter than OEM?


No sorry didn't weigh them. Could try asking Reynold Motorsport, they post them out so must know what they weigh.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

PFC Z rated for the pads.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

chelspeed said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea how much lighter than OEM?
> ...


I wonder if it's because of the "aluminium rotar hat" because these weigh 11kg less that's some weight saving!

https://www.vagbremtechnic.com/front-2- ... ht-saving/

The Reyland appear to be 7.5kg lighter.


----------

